# Venezuela's Megathread



## [Jmlr]

creo q hablo por todos al agradecerte por el esfuerzo en publicar este thread. 
EN DEFINITIVA LA BELLEZA DE VENEZUELA ES UNICA. se me erizan los pelos jeje...


----------



## Reina Pepiada

[Jmlr] said:


> creo q hablo por todos al agradecerte por el esfuerzo en publicar este thread.
> EN DEFINITIVA LA BELLEZA DE VENEZUELA ES UNICA. se me erizan los pelos jeje...


Gracias
sin embargo hay gente en el foro que me ha dicho que odio a Venezuela.


----------



## kalox_PLC

Deberías poner de los canales, lecherías. Para que conozcan el estilo de Venecia!


----------



## rodmc123

excelentes fotos:eek2: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Parque nacional Canaima*

Salto el hacha visto desde la isla anatoly


----------



## mgnm

Oye Reina Pepiada, aqui tienes un video de Venezuela, me gusto mucho...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUav47P6GBs

Aqui esta un video del Santo Angel, cuando lo vi, me dieron ganas de llorar por la impotencia de no haber podido ir todavia pero en enero me voy pa lla!!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHK6qf5nXSY


----------



## Reina Pepiada

mgnm said:


> Oye Reina Pepiada, aqui tienes un video de Venezuela, me gusto mucho...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUav47P6GBs
> 
> Aqui esta un video del Santo Angel, cuando lo vi, me dieron ganas de llorar por la impotencia de no haber podido ir todavia pero en enero me voy pa lla!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHK6qf5nXSY


Gracias muy bonitos los videos


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Caracas*


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*ISLA DE AVES*


----------



## kalox_PLC

estas fotos son perfectas!!


----------



## Railfan

*Un dia de Caminata*

Hoy trate de despejar mi mente recorriendo la ciudad, me llegue hasta Capitolio y fuy caminando hasta la pastora (tenia que hacer una diligencia) luego llegue en bus hasta la U.C.V. y de alli camine hasta el CCCT

Plaza de la Pastora









Casa de La Pastora









El Avila visto desde la entrada de La Carlota(Podia tomerla tomarla mejor, pero contaba con poco tiempo)


----------



## Seshin

Este thread me fascina. 
Me desestresa y me enorgullece


----------



## josegreg_17

lamento no contribuir pero tengo unas fotos hermosisimas de los llanos apureños voy a ver si las escaneo y las pongo!!!


----------



## Reina Pepiada

^^ ^^ 
Chévere, las espero 

mientras van estas de Caracas


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*ISLA DE AVES - DEPENDENCIAS FEDERALES*


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*El Mejor Cacao Del Mundo*

*Está en el corazón del Parque Henry Pittier, en la población de Chuao Estado Aragua.*


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Puerto Cabello - Estado Carabobo*


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*La Gran Caracas en navidad*


----------



## Yongo

q thread tan weno!
reinita No hay fotos de bnas de casualidad!?


----------



## Reina Pepiada

.::El Marqués::. said:


> q thread tan weno!
> reinita No hay fotos de bnas de casualidad!?


Hola Marques!
Gracias por tu visita
he encontrado pocas fotos de Barinas de hecho resumi todos los estados llaneros comenzando desde el post numero 7 hacia abajo:

Y el mismo hilo de los llanos colocado en el subforo sobre nuestros paisajes naturales, en esta ubicación lo puedes ver más comodamente:

http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=397344

Espero conseguir de Barinas en mis proximas cacerías por la red.


----------



## pabloescalona

Demasiado finas tus fotos reina!


----------



## thecarlost

Tremenda foto reinita!! nuestro costa del Atlántico,....parece una locación de algún video de alguna banda indie.


----------



## Reina Pepiada

thecarlost said:


> Tremenda foto reinita!! nuestro costa del Atlántico,....parece una locación de algún video de alguna banda indie.


Hola Carlost
A mi tambien me gusto ese lugar.
Me atrae su meláncolica atmosfera.
Ojála encuentre mas fotos de esa zona tan remota y poco visitada por los Venezolanos, o mejor aún ir a tomarlas nosotros.


----------



## ZerOne

^^Ese lugar está como para tirar.


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Choroni*


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Gran Caracas*


----------



## Yongo

Me encantó la de la bandera! está muy buena!
y la de los carajos con franela de la seleccion paraguaya, está comiquisima:lol:!


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Cojedes*


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Falcon Península de Paraguaná*


----------



## Yongo

jajjaa esa redoma del mango en San Carlos...
desde que tengo uso de razón está igualiiiita hno:

bueno por lo menos el mango ya es pintón y no verde!


----------



## Reina Pepiada

.::El Marqués::. said:


> jajjaa esa redoma del mango en San Carlos...
> desde que tengo uso de razón está igualiiiita hno:
> 
> bueno por lo menos el mango ya es pintón y no verde!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Distribucion Megathread de Venezuela*

Este es un resumen de todos los links que he subido, periodicamente los iré actualizando.


*Los Llanos*
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9928622&postcount=7
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9928657&postcount=9
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9928664&postcount=10
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9928687&postcount=11
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9928749&postcount=12
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9928771&postcount=13

*caiman del orinoco (crocodylus intermedius) y babas (caiman crocodilus)*
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9928813&postcount=14
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9928876&postcount=15
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9929038&postcount=16
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9929058&postcount=17

*Anacondas*
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9929089&postcount=18
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9929195&postcount=19

*Estado Barinas*
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=11034700&postcount=92

*
Parque Nacional Canaima Patrimonio De la Humanidad*

*Parque Nacional Canaima I - Laguna de Canaima*
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9929471&postcount=20
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10396410&postcount=65


*Parque Nacional Canaima II - Roraima Tepuy
Roraima es uno de los lugares más alucinantes del mundo*
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10055907&postcount=31
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10055921&postcount=32
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10055935&postcount=33
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10055957&postcount=34
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10055968&postcount=35
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10055972&postcount=36
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10055972&postcount=36
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10055991&postcount=38
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10055995&postcount=39
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10055999&postcount=40
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10056003&postcount=41

*Parque Nacional Canaima III – Salto Angel la Caida de Agua Más alta del Mundo.*
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10262482&postcount=43

*Parque Nacional Canaima IV – Gran Sabana*
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10262498&postcount=44

*El Caura una de las pocas Selvas Vírgenes en América Del Sur.*
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10262529&postcount=45

*
Parque Nacional La Llovizna*
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10262565&postcount=46

*Estado Amazonas*
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10262618&postcount=47

*Estado Delta Amacuro*
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10262637&postcount=48
*
Nuestra Costa Atlántica*
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=11032117&postcount=82

*Castillos de Parhuaza Estado Bolivar*
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=11034845&postcount=100

*Estado Monagas*
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10262652&postcount=49

*Andes Tropicales, mucho frio y la gente más calida y hospitallaria del pais!*
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10262823&postcount=51


*Gran Caracas*
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9929532&postcount=21
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10444649&postcount=68
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10756083&postcount=71
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10817587&postcount=74
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10919507&postcount=78
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=11115380&postcount=115

*Sol, Arena y Mar*

*Isla de Margarita*
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9963812&postcount=25
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=11034886&postcount=103
*
Dependencias Federales Los Roques*
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9908392&postcount=2
*
Dependencias Federales La Blanquilla*
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9917169&postcount=5
*
Dependencias Federales La Tortuga*
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9928459&postcount=6

*
Dependencias Federales Isla de Ave*s
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10452982&postcount=69
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10818113&postcount=75

*Estado Falcón*
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10262705&postcount=50
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=11034767&postcount=95
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=11115445&postcount=118

*Estado Anzoategui*
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10263088&postcount=53

*Cordillera de la Costa*
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10017045&postcount=26
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10263190&postcount=54
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=11115373&postcount=114


*Petroglifos en Vigirima*
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=11034817&postcount=98

*El mejor Cacao del Mundo!!*
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10818225&postcount=76

*Puerto Cabello*
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10818570&postcount=77

*Estado Sucre*
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10263190&postcount=54

*Estado Zulia*
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10263055&postcount=52


----------



## Yongo

seria depinga ver mas fotos de ciudades medianas y pequeñas


----------



## Reina Pepiada

.::El Marqués::. said:


> seria depinga ver mas fotos de ciudades medianas y pequeñas


dame nombres a ver que encuentro
últimamente me estoy volviendo poco creativa a la hora de buscar y termino buscando los mismo sitios.


----------



## Yongo

Barinas 

Acarigua, San felipe, San Juan de los Morros, San Carlos, Merida, Los teques, Maturin, La asunción, Araure, Guanare, Cumaná, Valera, Trujillo, Boconó, Cabimas


----------



## Reina Pepiada

.::El Marqués::. said:


> Barinas
> 
> Acarigua, San felipe, San Juan de los Morros, San Carlos, Merida, Los teques, Maturin, La asunción, Araure, Guanare, Cumaná, Valera, Trujillo, Boconó, Cabimas


valgame
si que estoy poco creativa
bueno cualquier otra cosa que se te ocurra me la mandas por pm
vere que consigo de ellas y las subo en los proximos dias, pero deben ser fotos de calidad aceptable, eso reduce las posibilidades de encontrar algo bueno.


----------



## ivanjsl1474

*Playa de Yaracuy*



ZerOne said:


> ^^Es que la playa es mínima!, yo me di cuenta fue por el aviso de "Bienvenidos a Yaracuy", me impresioné porque tampoco sabía que Yaracuy tuviera salida al mar, por eso tomé la foto.


Bueno según tengo entendido esa parte de Yaracuy con salida al mar esta en reclamación entre Yaracuy y Falcón


----------



## ZerOne

^^Deberían dejársela a Yaracuy, Falcón tiene demasiadas playas!


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Resort en Tucacas usando HDR*










Aquí explican de que trata la técnica:
http://www.microsiervos.com/archivo/ordenadores/imagenes-hdr.html

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDR


----------



## Yongo

demasiado :drool:


----------



## Railfan

Reina Pepiada said:


> :hug:
> 
> por cierto pueden ver las fotos que he subido?
> photobucket me bloqueo ver las fotos por que cubri el ancho de banda mensual
> pero como nadie ha hecho un comentario al respecto no se si solo soy yo la que no las puede ver.


Nosotros tampoco


----------



## Reina Pepiada

killman said:


> Nosotros tampoco


bueno espero que para el proximo mes se vean.
mientras seguiré subiendo fotos por otra cuenta de photobucket.


----------



## DaGO

Reina Te tengo este video que resume todas las fotos que has puesto... Espero que te guste a mi me gsto bastante 

Nuevo Video Promocional de Venezuela


¿Conoces Venezuela?


----------



## Reina Pepiada

**** said:


> Reina Te tengo este video que resume todas las fotos que has puesto... Espero que te guste a mi me gsto bastante
> 
> Nuevo Video Promocional de Venezuela
> 
> 
> ¿Conoces Venezuela?



Gracias ****, está muy bonito. me gustó la banda sonora, Vytas Brenner


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Glacial de Timoncito en el Estado Mérida*


----------



## Reina Pepiada




----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Aguuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## pabloescalona

Tremendas fotos! las de Mérida demasiado buienas!


----------



## Reina Pepiada




----------



## Venex

Espectaculares las panorámicas de Caracas, siempre he querido hacer una asi, solo que tengo tiempo sin visitar la ciudad  de Mérida pronto haré con el mismo estilo, sólo que la de noche si la veo medio dificil de hacer...


----------



## Reina Pepiada

Venex said:


> Espectaculares las panorámicas de Caracas, siempre he querido hacer una asi, solo que tengo tiempo sin visitar la ciudad  de Mérida pronto haré con el mismo estilo, sólo que la de noche si la veo medio dificil de hacer...


Seguro que puedes hallar inspiración en la web de Gerardo, nuestro compañero del foro 
http://www.merida360.com/


----------



## pabloescalona

*San Rafael de Onoto - Estado Portuguesa*

*San Rafael de Onoto desde lo alto - Estado Portuguesa*​


----------



## pabloescalona

*Turen desde lo alto - Edo. Portuguesa*

*Turen desde lo alto - Estado Portuguesa*​


----------



## Reina Pepiada

Gracias Pablo muy bonitas las fotos, son tuyas?


----------



## pabloescalona

Reina Pepiada said:


> Gracias Pablo muy bonitas las fotos, son tuyas?


A la orden... pues estuve por allá el año pasado, pero no las tomé yo :nuts: las tomo un amigui que fue el q se subió a la torre jaja


----------



## Reina Pepiada

Que bueno volvieron las fotos :banana: :banana: :banana: 
en los próximos dias haré una actualización, tengo chorrocientas cincuenta fotos sin subir.


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Gran Caracas*


----------



## Mamusa

Un Resumen de todas las bellezas que nos ha mostrado Reina hasta ahora...










Gracias Reina...


----------



## Yongo

Sinceramente, siento cada dia un gran amor a nuestra Capital!
es unica:hug:
gracias por las fotos reinita!


----------



## pabloescalona

Bellas tus fotos!


----------



## scoelho86

chikito el pueblo de san rafael...pero por otro lado caracas siempre me ha impresionado por el skyline que tiene....que cantidad de edificios en un valle tan angosto y quebrado!!!


----------



## ZerOne

Reina Pepiada colocando fotos de ciudades????


----------



## Reina Pepiada

mamusa70MAMUSA said:


> Un Resumen de todas las bellezas que nos ha mostrado Reina hasta ahora...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias Reina...


Que bello esta ese collage, gracias Mamu :hug:



ZerOne said:


> Reina Pepiada colocando fotos de ciudades????


si verdad?
que raro.

de todos modos en el hilo de gran Caracas
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=407431
pongo fotos de la ciudad aderezada con muuucho verde, que es el único modo de poder pasar por mi garganta el concreto.


Gracias chicos por sus comentarios, siguan entrando y dejando sus mensajitos, eso me da mucha ilusión :hug:


----------



## Mamusa

Reina Pepiada said:


> Que bello esta ese collage, gracias Mamu :hug:
> 
> 
> 
> si verdad?
> que raro.
> 
> de todos modos en el hilo de gran Caracas
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=407431
> pongo fotos de la ciudad aderezada con muuucho verde, que es el único modo de poder pasar por mi garganta el concreto.
> 
> 
> Gracias chicos por sus comentarios, siguan entrando y dejando sus mensajitos, eso me da mucha ilusión :hug:


A tu orden, luego te mando un pm con alguna direccion para que lo puedas bajar en un tamaño mas grande...


----------



## Reina Pepiada

mamusa70MAMUSA said:


> A tu orden, luego te mando un pm con alguna direccion para que lo puedas bajar en un tamaño mas grande...


Si!
gracias :colgate:


----------



## Panko

*Estado Barinas*


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Hey, creo que han dejado Los Andes por un ladito casi a excepción de Mérida, concuerdo en que Venezuela tiene hermosas playas, pero casi lo único que se ve aquí son fotos de las playas, vamos a poner fotos de Táchira, etc. La ciudad de San Cristóbal por ejemplo que es bonita. Tampoco hemos visto mucho de Lara y otros estados... Gracias.


----------



## Reina Pepiada

Andres_RoCa said:


> Hey, creo que han dejado Los Andes por un ladito casi a excepción de Mérida, concuerdo en que Venezuela tiene hermosas playas, pero casi lo único que se ve aquí son fotos de las playas, vamos a poner fotos de Táchira, etc. La ciudad de San Cristóbal por ejemplo que es bonita. Tampoco hemos visto mucho de Lara y otros estados... Gracias.


Gracias por tus comentarios,.
Como has notado, las fotos que estan en este hilo son de excelente calidad,
colores, vivos, buena resolución, bien enfocadas
sino he subido fotos de esas zonas que dices es muy probable que se deba a que no cumplen los estandares requeridos, o estan sin identificar y no reconozco de que zona son.
Si tienes fotos de esos lugares que los cumplan los requisitos pues eres bienvenido a subirlas.
No solo tenemos aqui fotos de playas


----------



## Reina Pepiada

he aqui un pequeño resumen de lo que hay


Reina Pepiada said:


> Este es un resumen de todos los links que he subido, periodicamente los iré actualizando.
> *Los Llanos*
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9928622&postcount=7
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9928657&postcount=9
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9928664&postcount=10
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9928687&postcount=11
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9928749&postcount=12
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9928771&postcount=13
> *caiman del orinoco (crocodylus intermedius) y babas (caiman crocodilus)*
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9928813&postcount=14
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9928876&postcount=15
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9929038&postcount=16
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9929058&postcount=17
> *Anacondas*
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9929089&postcount=18
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9929195&postcount=19
> *Estado Barinas*
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=11034700&postcount=92
> *
> Parque Nacional Canaima Patrimonio De la Humanidad*
> *Parque Nacional Canaima I - Laguna de Canaima*
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=9929471&postcount=20
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10396410&postcount=65
> *Parque Nacional Canaima II - Roraima Tepuy
> Roraima es uno de los lugares más alucinantes del mundo*
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10055907&postcount=31
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10055921&postcount=32
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10055935&postcount=33
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10055957&postcount=34
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10055968&postcount=35
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10055972&postcount=36
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10055972&postcount=36
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10055991&postcount=38
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10055995&postcount=39
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10055999&postcount=40
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10056003&postcount=41
> *Parque Nacional Canaima III – Salto Angel la Caida de Agua Más alta del Mundo.*
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10262482&postcount=43
> *Parque Nacional Canaima IV – Gran Sabana*
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10262498&postcount=44
> *El Caura una de las pocas Selvas Vírgenes en América Del Sur.*
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10262529&postcount=45
> *
> Parque Nacional La Llovizna*
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10262565&postcount=46
> *Estado Amazonas*
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10262618&postcount=47
> *Estado Delta Amacuro*
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10262637&postcount=48
> *
> Nuestra Costa Atlántica*
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=11032117&postcount=82
> *Castillos de Parhuaza Estado Bolivar*
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=11034845&postcount=100
> *Estado Monagas*
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10262652&postcount=49


----------



## Panko

*Calderas Estado Barinas ...







*​


----------



## Panko

*Calderas, Estado Barinas, "balneario la Piedra del patio"*


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Estado Zulia*

*El CATATUMBO*


----------



## Jordiver

Qué fotos más bellas!!!!

El próximo año visitaré el Zulia, además de Maracaibo, me puedes recomendar algún otro bello lugar del estado?

Un saludo desde España!!!:hi:


----------



## Reina Pepiada

Jordiver said:


> Qué fotos más bellas!!!!
> 
> El próximo año visitaré el Zulia, además de Maracaibo, me puedes recomendar algún otro bello lugar del estado?
> 
> Un saludo desde España!!!:hi:


Saludos Jordi,
Puedes preguntarle a José Valdía, el es de ahí.
Yo soy de Maracay


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Guarico*

*Aguas Termales*





















*Un paisaje aleatorio*


----------



## Yongo

Diox!
yo no se q carajos es, pero AMO a Maracaibo! simplemente me encanta esa ciudad!


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Cubagua*


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Cataratas del Hueque, Sierra de San Luis, Estado Falcón.*


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Más de Flacón.*


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Y mas de Falcón*

*Cayo Sombrero*


















*Cayo Sal*









*Cayo Bosa Seca*









*Varias*


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Andes Tropicales*


----------



## Reina Pepiada

l0nd0n said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by killman View Post
> Lo saque de tu pagina y no tengo ni idea donde las colocaste, OK?
> 
> Es una parte de Venezuela no pensé que tendrías problemas si las coloco aquí!
> 
> 
> Esto es lo que pasa cuando se quieren (killman) hacer publicidad "ajuro y porque si".
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Por cierto reina pepiaaa, no se si fue que hiciste un tour por venezuela pero estan arrechisimas estas recopilaciones!!!!
> Demasiado buenas!!!



Gracias London 
Son fotos tomadas de la web

Killman te mande el link via pm del hilo donde esta lo del submarino.
que por cierto esta en el Reino Unido.


----------



## Seshin

Reinita están fantásticas las fotos que colocasates


----------



## Panko

*Estado Barinas​*







*Trujillo*


----------



## ..::LYONARDO::..

¡MATARIA POR BAÑARME AHI!


----------



## EloyBr

^^Naaaa.... Que lindo!!! Provoca burda!


----------



## Panko

*Barinas






*


----------



## EloyBr

^^Excelentes fotografias Panko... Eso es en que parte???


----------



## Panko

*Has Click aqui....​​*


----------



## EloyBr

^^Sabes sacarle provecho a la flojera de dar explicaciones... :lol:


----------



## Railfan

Litoral Central

La Guaira

Playa Verde


----------



## Andres_RoCa

^^Yo iba bastante a esa playa de chamito, entre otras.


----------



## Venex

Me encantó la recopilación de fotos de los "Andes Tropicales", excelente agrupación de constrastes y momentos, la última está bastante simple e interesante 

Continuad con el thread, pronto traeré unas de Mérida que podrían resultar interesantes


----------



## Panko

Esos Cocos tienen agua...


----------



## EloyBr

^^Co... me provoco comer obleas!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rbs

*El ultimo pedacito de tierra que ví de Venezuela (por ahora)... espero ir lo más pronto posible *


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Los Llanos*


----------



## DJRanch

^^ 
Jajaja Reina, excelentes fotos, sobre todo la primera que parece digna de esta película:










la Firma de Reina Pepiada said:


> "Hay una teoría que afirma que si alguna vez alguien descubre exactamente para que es el Universo y por que existe, éste desapareceria instantaneamente y sería reemplazado por algo mucho mas raro e inexplicable. Hay otra teoria que afirma que esto ya ha sucedido."-Douglas Adams, escritor inglés (1952-2001)


Douglas Adams rulez!!! Si me permiten la comparación, nuestro Otrovas Gomas es una humilde y excelente versión criolla de Douglas Adams!


----------



## Mamusa

The Omega









esa foto esta creepy...


----------



## Railfan

La que esta en el medio, que mira directamente a la cámara es la que me da mas cague.

Y ni hablar de la que esta en el extremo derecho.


----------



## EloyBr

^^Criollito miijoo.... :lol:


----------



## Venex

No es mucho, pero aca traigo la foto de una caida de agua típica de los ríos andinos, esta, en específico es una ubicada dentro del Parque Nacional Sierra Nevada, en las adyacencias del poblado de Mucunután, Tabay.

Se me comentó que esta quebrada provenía de la parte alta de la sierra, creoque de uno de los glaceares, por lo que podrán hacerse ideo de lo "cálida" que estaba...










y aquí, una foto de la Truchicultura El Paraiso, en el mismo poblado de Mucunután...










Una vaca y la cerca fueron mis modelos


----------



## Jordiver

Qué fotos más bellas!!!!!!

Venex, tienes la foto de la cascada en tamaño superior a 800x600? Me gustaría quedármela para ponerla de fondo de escritorio.

Mis correos: [email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Venex

Jordiver said:


> Qué fotos más bellas!!!!!!
> 
> Venex, tienes la foto de la cascada en tamaño superior a 800x600? Me gustaría quedármela para ponerla de fondo de escritorio.
> 
> Mis correos: [email protected]
> [email protected]


Gracias, visito esos sitios de vez en cuando, realmente te sacan a fondo de la rutina .Si la tengo más grande, todas las fotos las publico ahora en flickr en la resolución que me deja la cámara, esta por error de toma solo la tome en (1280 x 960) pero normalmente las tome en un tamaño mayor aún, aqui va el link para que la tomes pq si la pongo aqui se va a desconfigurar el orden gráfico del thread.

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=490800349&size=o


----------



## Jordiver

Venex said:


> Gracias, visito esos sitios de vez en cuando, realmente te sacan a fondo de la rutina .Si la tengo más grande, todas las fotos las publico ahora en flickr en la resolución que me deja la cámara, esta por error de toma solo la tome en (1280 x 960) pero normalmente las tome en un tamaño mayor aún, aqui va el link para que la tomes pq si la pongo aqui se va a desconfigurar el orden gráfico del thread.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=490800349&size=o


Muchas gracias, acabo de poner en mi escritorio, felicitaciones por la foto, espero visitar ese lugar el próximo año.


----------



## Jordiver

*CANAIMA*

Estas fotos me las pasó un amigo que fué a Canaima hace un par de años...

1ª PARTE

TRONCOLAGUNA









TEPUYES


















SELVA









SALTO UCAIMA









SALTOS LAGUNA









SALTO SAPO




































SALTO GOLONDRINAS


----------



## Jordiver

*CANAIMA*

2ª PARTE

SALTO DEL HACHA



















SALTO ANGEL





































RIO CHURUN









POZO DE LA ALEGRIA









LOROS









LAGUNA CANAIMA


----------



## Seshin

^^ *¿Se le puede pedir mas a la Madre Naturaleza, al elegir a nuestro hermoso país, y obsequiarnos tan semejante y exuberante belleza, por todos los puntos cardinales?*

Definitivamente Canaima y La Gran Sabana son el paraíso en la tierra. Que fotos tan espectaculares 

Gracias Jordiver, por las fotos


----------



## Panko

De las mejores fotos que he visto...
Simplemente impresionante...


----------



## Energia_positiva

fuera de paja... venezuela deberia ser el pais mas visitado turisticamente en latinoamerica ..... osea... por diooooos


----------



## Panko

Lo es, es uno de los mas visitados...
Y del mundo...


----------



## Okty1

^^Datos por favor.... eso es totalmente falso, pero si me muestras de dónde sacas eso me retracto


----------



## Panko

Busca en las estadisticas de la Encarta...
Ahora aqui no tengo la Encarta, pero ve al mapa luego estadisticas y veras que no miento...


----------



## Venex

Esto no es solo deber del gobierno, con una poblacion que prefiere sacarles mas dolares a los "gringos" y cada vez les ve mas como enemigos, no vamos a fomentar una poblacion apta para trabajar con el sector turistico.

Creo que por ejemplo, el Hotel Escuela Meride#o es un progreso en el pais, pero necesitamos mas de estos peque#os pasos... 
Por cierto London, a tu pregunta, opino que si s eha dsado un paso, se ha fomentado el turismo interno, que es una buena propuesta, ahora se debe ir por el que nos trae divisas 

*Bueno, pero pa no perder la costumbre de fotos, aqui dejo unas fotografias de ayer, una nevada apreciable que tenia tiempo sin adornar la ciudad...*


----------



## Okty1

Chamo que bellas esas fotos! gracias por ponerlas. Estuvo temprana la nevada para la época no? en la primera foto el pico al lado del Pico Bolívar a la derecha es el Pico el Toro ? los glaciares en el Bolívar se ven mínimos


----------



## inthejungle

Wow Venex! un 20/10 para esas fotos, cuanto me gustaría ver eso en persona a mi


----------



## Jordiver

Preciosas fotos Venex! Qué paisaje más bello!


----------



## Seshin

*La Gran Sabana y Canaima
​*







































































​


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Esas fotos están bien finas, Seshin, qué hermosura.


----------



## Jordiver

Espectacular!!!!


----------



## Jordiver

EL RIO ORINOCO​


----------



## eurafega

excelentes fotos! primera vez que posteo en este thread, la verdad no lo habia visto porque estaba mas pendiente de los threads de los estadios...:lol: :lol: 

DESDE LO MAS PROFUNDO DE MI CORAZON MARACUCHO....

1. QUE MOLLEJA E PAIS NOS GASTAMOS!!!
2. VERGACION DE ARRECHERA QUE LOS GOBIERNOS NO LO SEPAN APROVECHAR TURISTICAMENTE (COMO EN DUBAI POR EJEMPLO)
3. LOS VENEZOLANOS SOMOS LA VERGA!

SALUDOS A TODOS...

UN HUMILDE MARACUCHO...


----------



## fotoho

bueno aqui pongo una foto de un atardecer aqui en puerto la cruz... esto es en el paseo colón, desde el balcon de mi apto...


----------



## Jordiver

Fotoho, cuanto te envidio por esa maravillosa y espectacular vista!


----------



## Jordiver

Venezuela, el paraíso!

CHICHIRIVICHE​



























Via Chichiriviche









PLaya Sipara










Cayo Sal




























Cayo Pelón


----------



## inthejungle

Jordiver!!! es(t)o si que es el paraíso!


----------



## WG-85

*Tributo a Venezuela*





​


----------



## O'uitte

Reina Pepiada said:


> Mi especialidad en este foro no es mostrar el concreto sino nuestras bellezas naturales e idiosincrasia.


Jejejjejejej !!! Reina Pepiada, esa también es mi especializadad... desafortunadamente Colombia es de los paises menos fotografiados, pero es es apenas lógico... si Colombia, Venezuela y Ecuador separados son paises completísimos (Panamá sería como la ñapa jajajaj) , imaginense juntos... sería la verga!! Islas y costas en el Caribe y en el Pacífico, grandes llanuras, grandes selvas, volcanes, andes, desiertos, altiplanos, valles, cañones, tepuyes... claro está que todo eso lo tiene Colombia, pero hay paisajes que Venezuela y Ecuador tienen realmente envidiables... y tú lo has demostrado en este thread, en realidad felicitaciones .. está bacanísimo el thread...!!!


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Estado Apure*

Rio Sarare









Las Galeras del Cinaruco









Rio Arauca









Achaguas









Varias


----------



## Mamusa

Dime por favor que no es el mismo...

















yo no tengo problema con el consumo de carne, pero tan poco me gusta conocer a quien me voy a comer...


----------



## eurafega

^^ ^^ jajajaja ta buena la cosa...

insisto, venezuela no tiene nada que envidiarle a ningún país del mundo...tenemos todo!!!


----------



## Reina Pepiada




----------



## mgnm

Que Anaconda tan exibicionista :lol:


----------



## Reina Pepiada

mgnm said:


> Que Anaconda tan exibicionista :lol:


creo que el exhibicionista es el tipo jejeje.

Les dejo una fotos de unas chicas cansadas.


----------



## Panko

¿Puedo?


----------



## RbnDanvers

Panko said:


> ¿Puedo?


y esto essss...???
Mas o menos!


----------



## Energia_positiva

merida.... tal parece....


----------



## Seshin

Si no me equivoco, es en el teleférico de Mérida


----------



## Panko

Es la ultima estacion del teleferico de merida, fue hace unas semanas, duro como 3 dias la intensa nevada, solo era visible a ciertas hora del dia...


----------



## Rbs

Ahh lastima q no nevo ayer cuando fui!!!


----------



## Reina Pepiada

En la entrada de quebrada de jaspe está esta singular obra ecologica para llamar la atención de quienes visitan esta región, para que entiendan que debemos respetar y no dejar la basura... como siempre sucede en temporada.


----------



## Okty1

^^ Uff buenísimo! me da la impresión de que este tipo de advertencia es muchísimo más efectiva que carteluchos publicitarios donde después de tener kilómetros y kiómetros de carretera vendiéndote por todos lados a la mami polar y que tomes coca-cola, aparece alguno POLAR - bienvenidos a playa XXX, no contamine.... sin explicarte por qué, ni para qué, ni cómo.


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Los Roques*


----------



## Panko

Muy bonita vista, por lo visto el agua es un privilegio ahi, miren la cantidad de tanques


----------



## Veejay_

WWOOWW... yo amo de estas... jajajaja, no se pueden sacar verdad? están ahí todas tiradotas. Yo tengo unas de La Orchila


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*El estado más belloooooooooooo de Venezuela: Bolívar*

Laguna de Canaima y alrededores.
(Algunas fotos ya posteadas aqui y otras nuevas)


----------



## frank lozano pelito

Grandes tomas....!
belleza natural..
uff
los esperamos en los foros mexicanos
saludos


----------



## Energia_positiva

Reina... como siempre... gracias por las tomas ... 

es que provoca adentrarse en las imagenes y vivir en cada una de esas imagenes......


Espectacular tu aporte.... gracias gracias gracias


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Gracias queridos ahora voy con fotos del Guárico*


----------



## Seshin

Reina, tienes razón al decir que el estado mas bello de Venezuela, es el Estado Bolívar (modestia aparte)  :kiss:


----------



## Seshin

Nunca había vistos tantas fotos del Guárico. Están bonitas esas imágenes

¿Qué arco es eso, es algún monumento?


----------



## Reina Pepiada

seshin13 said:


> Reina, tienes razón al decir que el estado mas bello de Venezuela, es el Estado Bolívar (modestia aparte)  :kiss:


uuuh Aunque olvidé el Estado Amazonas.



seshin13 said:


> Nunca había vistos tantas fotos del Guárico. Están bonitas esas imágenes
> 
> ¿Qué arco es eso, es algún monumento?


Si, es la Puerta del LLano. Pasas por ahí, si vas Para Maracay desde San Juan y viceversa.


*Monumento de La Puerta
Tomado de mipunto.com
Situado en los límites de los estados Aragua y Guárico, el “Monumento La Puerta” fue levantado en el año 1926 en tierras donde se liberaron varias batallas sangrientas e históricas. El 3 de febrero de 1814, José Tomás Boves derrota al teniente coronel Vicente Campo Elías; el 15 de junio del mismo año en que el mismo caudillo realista vence a los generales Santiago Mariño y Simón Bolívar, y la batalla de Boves contra Pablo Morillo el 16 de marzo de 1818.
En Diciembre de 1901 el General Juan Vicente Gómez vence en rápida pelea a los generales Luciano Mendoza, Francisco Lutowsky y Francisco Batalla, motivo por el cual se construyó este monumento, que simboliza el triunfo de Gómez. Este arco rocoso fue edificado tomando como inspiración, las puertas de la ciudad mesopotámica de Persépolis.*


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Playa en el Delta del Orinoco*


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*CHUAO la tierra del mejor cacao del mundo.*

*CHUAO la tierra del mejor cacao del mundo.

CHUAO fue uno de los primeros poblados fundados en Venezuela a mediados del silo XVI. Sus primeros habitantes, pertenecientes a la gran familia Caribe, fueron exterminados casi en su totalidad en los primeros años de la colonización española. No obstante dejaron un emporio testimonial arqueológico de su rica diversidad cultural adormecida como larga memoria en el subsuelo de esta región. Los otros grupos humanos, españoles, africanos y sus descendientes, unos como dominados y otros como dominantes, convergieron en el proceso de configuración económica, social y cultural de esta legendaria comunidad. Desde 1568, Chuao fue enriqueciendo y sedimentando su patrimonio natural y cultural, representando hoy uno de los lugares con mayor con mayor especificidad en cuanto a la conformación de su perfil como comunidad única en el mundo 

Viajar a Chuao implica un paseo en lancha de aproximadamente 20 minutos (según la lancha), donde se puede observar un estupendo paisaje de playas y montañas, que hoy por hoy cautivan la atención de turistas de todo el mundo que a diario visitan este fabuloso pueblo de Aragua. 

Llegar a Chuao es una de las experiencias mas emocionante de cualquier temporadista, donde la mezcla de playa, Bosque, cacao y tambor; conforman el encanto de una tierra mágica que huele a chocolate*


----------



## DaGO

excelente no se si te diste cuenta lo único que te falto en esta pag fue la nieve de los paramos de Venezuela... Porque esta todo!


----------



## RbnDanvers

Aqui como que no ha llegado el petroleo todavia....
:lol: :lol:


----------



## clear2land

excelente fotos te felicito! sobre todo porque has tenido la dicha de viajar por venezuela!!! las fotos de chuao estan fenomenal!! ver a venezuela uno dice, pero que bonita es venezuela, que orgullo ser venezolano! se eriza uno viendo tanta belleza natural junta! disfrutemos y cuidemos es lo fundamental...continue posteando fotos..saludos y mismejores deseos!


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*CHORONI

Choroní tierra mágica cuyo nombre deriva de choros (cacao) y oni (tierra), pequeño pueblo a 6 kilómetros de la costa, cruzado por dos calles paralelas en las cuales se asoman casas de la época de color pastel.

Atravesando el Parque Henri Pittier, a 40 minutos de Maracay, se encuentra uno de los pueblos más atractivos de la geografía venezolana, Choroní. Ya desde la propia carretera, en medio de unos hermosos bosques nublados, se empieza a disfrutar del viaje a esta bella costa del centro de Venezuela. El camino es estrecho, pero la vegetación se encarga de que sólo el paseo, bien valga la pena.

El pueblo de Choroní fue fundado en el año de 1616, reflejándose su antigüedad en la hermosa arquitectura colonial que posee.
A diez minutos del pueblo de Choroní está el pueblo de Puerto Colombia, el cual también posee casas coloniales, una plaza e Iglesia. Este pueblo se encuentran Playa Grande y el puerto para acceder por mar a las playas de los alrededores, entre ellas las de Chuao y Cepe.
*
















































































































































































































CEPE

Enclavado en el Parque Henri Pittier, en pleno litoral central venezolano, se encuentra Cepe, una de las playas más agradables y lindas del estado Aragua. Está situada un poco más hacia el este de Chuao e igualmente es zona productora de Cacao.
A este peculiar pueblo se le llega por medio del mar, ya que el acceso terrestre es complicado y largo. También se le puede llegar en lancha desde Puerto Maya y combinar estos lugares: Cepe y Puerto Maya
[/COLOR][/B]


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Diablos Danzantes de Yare*


----------



## mgnm

ok debo decir que estas tomas del salto angel son impresionantes...
fueron grabadas por la bbc


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*PENINSULA DE PARIA ESTADO SUCRE*

*Los viajes de valentina

Paria profunda​No existe en Venezuela una costa tan exuberante como la que se ubica entre San Juan de las Galdonas y Uquire, con la selva desbarrancada queriendo darse baños de mar y los azules intensos del agua. Un paseo que te remueve el orgullo, te alborota las pupilas y te sacude las emociones 

VALENTINA QUINTERO 
[email protected]​
Cómo llegar. La única manera es por mar. Puede ser desde Güiria, pero tienes que atravesar la Boca del Dragón, cuyas aguas suelen ponerse furibundas. O salir desde San Juan de las Galdonas, un poco más largo, tres horas en peñero aproximadamente, pero sin la angustia de cómo estará el mar pegado de Trinidad. De cualquier manera es una euforia.

Estamos hablando de la península de Paria, en el estado Sucre. El contraste radical con la Península de Araya, absolutamente desértica.

Una costa desatada. Desde que el peñero arranca la libertad se te instala en la piel. A partir de ese momento tu vida será mar y selva, sin teléfono, radio, prensa o contacto con la realidad aplastante. Un equipaje de traje de baños, shores, franelas, impermeable, gorra, linterna, protector solar y una carpa o un chinchorro. El plan es acampar en Uquire, casi en la punta antes de llegar a Trinidad.

Aquí la selva de Paria se luce en sus verdes, absolutamente tupida, con montañas altas en las que no se ve un solo agujero de vegetación faltante. Los árboles altos y frondosos con el fondo azul de los cielos. Pero lo que apabulla es que esa vegetación se le lanza encima al mar.

Literalmente. Ves los helechos y las bromelias brillantes de tanta agua que les cae cuando revientan las olas. Las piedras que se han desprendido de las montañas se acomodan en la mitad del mar, con todo y sus árboles arriba, llenos de hojas y con ramas largas. Si hasta se tuercen de tanto viento. Siempre me recuerdan a los baobabs, los arbolitos del cuento de El Principito.

Cómo será de contundente esta selva de Paria que los ríos se lanzan desde lo alto y caen al mar en cascadas, chorros helados y fuertes. Pero no es aconsejable bañarse porque pueden venir culebras que se han descuidado y la corriente se las llevó. Es insólito. Entiendes finalmente por qué fue que Colón aseguró que había llegado a la Tierra de Gracia. Y eso que tenía conjuntivitis. Nunca entenderé cómo fue que no se lanzó al mar con todo y el traje bombacho.

Las playas no abundan: es porque la selva se pelea con la arena para llegarle al mar y las mareas suben con frecuencia.

Te sientas sobre árboles centenarios, la sombra puede ser de mangos o bucares, las orquídeas las ves mientras nadas y tranquilamente cae un mango en la ola que revienta.

La riqueza virgen. Pero no sólo se luce Paria en la montaña.

Cuando te metes bajo el agua, o apenas en la superficie para hacer snorkeling, la vida marina es riquísima. Nunca había visto unas gorgonias tan inmensas y tupidas. Les pasas por el medio y casi te abrazan.

Una famita completa de calamares se desplaza tranquilaza, como en un paseíto por el Ávila un domingo en la tarde.

Loros, meros, pargos, carites, picúas... todos los peces que se te ocurran andan dichosos por esos mares limpios y transparentes, sin ningún asomo de contaminación porque nadie vive por esos predios. Hasta una tortuga nadaba contenta y una raya pasó cerca.

Botuto, nuestro capitán y guía ejemplar, junto a su tripulación, se ocupan de pescar para garantizar el sustento.

Tal cual como en los tiempos de antes. Jamás había pasado tantas horas en el mar. Todo el grupo está igual. Cuatro y cinco horas sin salirnos del agua.

La temperatura es perfecta, el clima es ideal, el sol está delicioso y la naturaleza nos consiente. El gran sitio para hacer snorkeling es la Bahía de San Francisco.*​


----------



## Marc05

Primera vez que veo este lado del Edo. Sucre. Siempre pense que era seco. 

Debe ser espectacular estar al frente de esa roca grande y ver como las olas te llegan los pies por ambos lados. :drool:


----------



## Reina Pepiada

Marc05 said:


> Primera vez que veo este lado del Edo. Sucre. Siempre pense que era seco.
> 
> Debe ser espectacular estar al frente de esa roca grande y ver como las olas te llegan los pies por ambos lados. :drool:


Araya es seco Paria es verde.
Mira estas fotos de una poza que se encuentra en Paria.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=11509829&postcount=148


----------



## Marc05

Gracias Reina! kay: Al ver esas imagenes me da ganas de regresar a Venezuela y tirarme un chapuzon por ahi.


----------



## EloyBr

Naguara de bello... Gracias por ese magnifico regalo Reinita... Como siempre, te luces...!!! kay:


----------



## Yongo

A vecs me dan full ganas de irme a vivir solo a Paria... Gracias por las fotos Reina! kay:


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*CALDERAS ESTADO BARINAS*


----------



## Yongo

Rrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeina :drool:

esas fotos estan muy lindas!
han de creer q llevo toda mi vida en Bnas y nunca cruzo a la derecha en la carretera para ir a ese pueblo?

Qlindos paisajes, la 2da foto me encantó!
gracias! :hug:


----------



## ANDRÜ

Que Pepiadas están esas fotos!!!


Gracias por mantener siempre vigente este *MEGA*thread!!! kay:


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*El Ávila salió bien librado en esta ocasión. Es el único parque nacional que se encuentra en un estado de conservación deseable, de las ocho áreas protegidas estudiadas por la ONG Vitalis en su más reciente informe.

Los parques Aguaro Guariquito y Terepaima no corrieron con la misma suerte, pues fueron clasificados dentro de la categoría de estado crítico. Sierra Nevada, Mochima, Morrocoy, Canaima y San Sebastián fueron considerados en riesgo por el limitado cumplimiento o adecuación a los principios ambientales aplicables al Sistema de Parques Nacionales, contenidos o derivados de los compromisos internacionales asumidos por Venezuela.

Esos fueron algunos de los resultados encontrados por la organización luego de culminar la aplicación del "Semáforo Conservacionista", el cual se valió del uso de 43 indicadores para evaluar la situación de estos territorios protegidos y calificarlos con los colores verde, amarillo o rojo (en situación satisfactoria, de riesgo o crítica, respectivamente).

Amarillo fue el color que obtuvo el Sistema de Parques Nacionales en su totalidad, según los miembros de la organización. "Esto es sólo un llamado de atención a la situación que se vive en estas áreas que son responsabilidad del Estado conservarlas", indicó Zoyla Martínez, directora de desarrollo comunitario de Vitalis.

Los culpables. Las causas que colocan al Sistema de Parques Nacionales en amarillo serían varias. Sin embargo, la falta de normativas ajustadas a cada territorio, la carencia de recursos para su administración, el escaso acceso a la información y la poca participación de la ciudadanía fueron algunas de las causas que tuvieron mayor presencia en los ecosistemas estudiados por Vitalis.

Sólo 46,5% de los parques y 13,9% de los monumentos poseen sus respectivos planes de ordenamiento y reglamentos de usos vigentes, los cuales, según la Ley Orgánica para la Ordenación del Territorio, deben ser renovados cada 5 años.

De acuerdo con Martínez, la inexistencia de estos marcos legales deja abierta la posibilidad para que cada quien actúe libremente dentro de los linderos de las zonas protegidas, especialmente si no existe una Ley de Parques Nacionales.

La aparición del derecho y deber al ambiente en el artículo 47 de la Constitución Nacional de Venezuela figura como indicativo que existe voluntad para proteger estas zonas estratégicas, pero eso no sería suficiente, según indicaron distintos miembros de la organización.

Por su parte, la falta de un presupuesto justo y equitativo que sustente las complejas actividades del manejo técnico de los parques nacionales sería otra de las debilidades encontradas que justificarían el color amarillo del sistema en su totalidad.

"Los parques nacionales no han sido una prioridad para muchos gobiernos que han pasado por Venezuela. Eso se evidencia con la escasez de guardaparques, por ejemplo, lo que deja desprotegidas ciertas áreas", aseguró Martínez.

Sobre el escaso acceso a la información, Edgar Yerena, profesor de Áreas Protegidas de la Universidad Simón Bolívar y colaborador en el informe, indicó que esa variable, junto con la escasa participación ciudadana, fue una de las peores categorías evaluadas en el estudio.

La inexistencia de programas de información en los parques y el difuso papel de la participación ciudadana en el cuidado del ambiente –como es el caso de los consejos comunales, los cuales han sido reconocidos como actores para su gestión, pero carecen de la experiencia y capacitación para hacerlo– serían algunas de las razones.

Papá Estado. En el informe se señalan cuáles serían las recomendaciones más importantes para paliar los problemas que atraviesan los parques nacionales. El Estado figura como la alternativa más fuerte para resolverlos.

La adopción de medidas legislativas y administrativas, el destino de recursos para el mantenimiento del equilibrio ecológico, el fomento de la educación ambiental, el control de aquellas actividades que perjudiquen a los parques y la creación de mecanismos efectivos de sanción serían algunas de las posibles soluciones que muestran en las conclusiones del informe. 
*


Ciencia y Ambienteen cinco 
preguntas 




ALFREDO MAGGIORANI 
DIRECTOR DE PARQUES NACIONALES DE INPARQUES 





1.-¿Qué evaluación hace de la situación de los parques nacionales del país?
–Es difícil dar una apreciación exacta. Si no se hace un estudio a fondo, no se puede saber. Para mí, El Ávila tiene mayor peligro por la cantidad de gente que está en esa zona.

2.-¿Cuáles serían los ecosistemas más amenazados?
–Los más amenazados son aquellos donde existe la mayor concentración poblacional, como todos los que están en la zona norte costera del país.

3.¿Cuáles son los peligros que se ciernen sobre los parques?
–El ser humano es la principal amenaza que tenemos en los parques nacionales. La mala planificación estatal, e inclusive entre distintos organismos gubernamentales, sería otra de ellas.

4. ¿Cuáles podrían ser las estrategias para evitar que estas amenazas afecten o acaben con las áreas protegidas?
–Una buena planificación. También concienciar a las personas que se encuentran dentro de los parques.

5.¿Qué está haciendo Inparques para mejorar la situación de los parques?
–Estamos en un proceso de socialización: involucrar a las comunidades con el ambiente, de una manera en la que entiendan que pueden tener una relación sustentable.


----------



## Yongo

jajja reina... casi no se ven las letras :shifty:


----------



## jacven

:applause: Semejante labor has echo con todas esas fotos *Reina Pepiada*. Nos haces recordar que linda es nuestra tierra...continua con tu labor.




Sincerely,
:righton:


----------



## Panko

*Barinas**















































































































































*​


----------



## J_david

Mi papá es de ese pueblo Calderas!!! te lo juro que va a morir cuando vea esas fotos.. tenemos años que no vamos...!! estan muy bonitas!! gracias por publicarlas


----------



## Rbs

Me gustan estas fotos! 

Playa Medina



Araya


----------



## Rodrigo Ibaguereño

:applause: Sencillamente Venezuela es un país ESPECTACULAR. Espero algun día poder visitar esta hermana república, además es el país que más me gustaría conocer.
Un abrazo a los hermanos venezolanos desde Colombia.


----------



## Seshin

Rodrigo1010 said:


> :applause: Sencillamente Venezuela es un país ESPECTACULAR. Espero algun día poder visitar esta hermana república, además es el país que más me gustaría conocer.
> Un abrazo a los hermanos venezolanos desde Colombia.


Muchas gracias paisano, eres bienvenido a este hermoso país. Se que te encantará


----------



## CORLEONE

Impresionantes imágenes... Preciosas vistas. Un saludo desde Madrid


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*AMAZONAS*


----------



## Venex

Estas ultimas no son de las que nos pintan en los folletos turisticos ciertamente, que mal es ver la otra parte del paisaje, Para que era el hueco dentro de la selva? o que actividad se realiza en el puerto de la primera imagen?

La 4ta foto si me gusto bastante


----------



## ZherfT

Atardecer desde Cayo Sal.


----------



## Rbs

Excelentes fotos las de Okty!


----------



## EloyBr

Muy Bonito ese atardecer...


----------



## perth

Yongo said:


> boca de yaracuy creo q se llama!


Si, el Pueblito carabobeño que queda antes de cruzar hacia el norte el Río Yaracuy, y encontrarse en Falcón


----------



## ZherfT

Panorámica de Caracas.










Pico Niguatá.


----------



## Yongo

Pronto colocaré las fotos del viaje de Mi hermano al Amazonas!


----------



## EloyBr

Esa del pico Naiguata se ve preciosa!!!


----------



## Seshin

Este sábado a las 6:30, van a pasar por Discovery Channel un programa que se llama Roraima: El mundo perdido... Se los recomiendo

No dejen de verlo


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Margarita:


----------



## Towersville

Genial todo felicitaciones!


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*HACIENDA SANTA TERESA*

*
Entre Tejerías y La Victoria, del Estado Aragua se encuentra la población de El Consejo, donde se construyó en 1796 una de las haciendas más antiguas de Venezuela, la Hacienda Santa Teresa, en la cual se destilaba y se añejaba ron.

Rodeada de una inmensa claridad, y cientos de chaguaramos plantados hace más de 200 años, en los primeros años de la hacienda, hoy en día recibe a turistas venezolanos y extranjeros que reconocen allí la historia del linaje de una familia, de un negocio hacendado y de un sabor único.
*



























































































El origen de la Hacienda Santa Teresa se remonta a la primera mitad del siglo XVIII. Su historia está ligada a la población del Consejo del estado.

En 1796 se inicia la empresa fabricante de ron. A finales del siglo XIX pasa a manos de la familia Vollmer, quienes aún la conservan.

Alberto Vollmer Boulton, padre de los actuales propietarios, transformó el cultivo de la caña de azúcar y toda la agroindustria.

Esta hacienda tiene chaguaramos sembrados desde hace casi cien años y más de 20 bodegas con más de 100 mil barriles en añejamiento. Adicionalmente, tiene una planta embotelladora y oficinas administrativas; todas de estilo colonial.

Como aporte al turismo, la empresa restauró la estación ferrocarilera El Consejo, para el disfrute de los visitantes de la zona, quienes pueden probar el ron recién sacado de las barricas ya que el recorrido es a través del tren.


----------



## Rbs

Me encanta éste video... lo usé para mi presentación de Venezuela acá en mi Instituto... véanlo a Pantalla Completa


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Carabobo*

CERRO CASUPO

































































*
PARQUE NACIONAL SAN ESTEBAN*


----------



## Yongo

Aca alguna de las fotos q mi hermano tomó en su visita al Estado Amazonas, especificamente Pto Ayacucho, San Fernando de Atabapo y Autana 





















































































































































































Luego pongo mas


----------



## Veejay_

Hermosas para un banner XD


----------



## Reina Pepiada

Yongo, que lindas tus fotos.
Se nota que es un sitio friki, que debo visitar y ahora me queda muy cerca.
me divertiría tomandole fotos a las cabezas de cochino :lol:
Sube pronto más fotos.


----------



## Mzz(:

Lei todo el thread...y d pana que debo felicitar a *Reina Pepeada*...Demasiada dedicación y orden en el Thread...Ojala todos Quisieran al País como lo quieres tu!!...Este es uno de mi threads Favoritos...!*:applause:

*:le da Pique al show del de Maturín incluso...xD


----------



## Reina Pepiada

.PG. said:


> Lei todo el thread...y d pana que debo felicitar a *Reina Pepeada*...Demasiada dedicación y orden en el Thread...Ojala todos Quisieran al País como lo quieres tu!!...Este es uno de mi threads Favoritos...!*:applause:
> 
> *:le da Pique al show del de Maturín incluso...xD


Gracias P.G, hago extensiva la felicitación a todo el equipo de colaboradores del hilo. :hug:


----------



## EloyBr

ponlas flojo... que estan buenas!!! kay:


----------



## Darko_265

nice thread..!! felicidades


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Chichiriviche de la Costa, Estado Vargas*


----------



## Andres_RoCa

Algunas del Táchira:


----------



## Yongo

*Aca mas del viaje a Amazonas...*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*








​
Luego pongo las otras...


----------



## Guaro15

*Atlas Venezuela*

*AMAZONAS​*












*Casa de la Piedra*









*Catedral Maria Auxiliadora*



























*Plaza Bolívar*


















*Plaza de la Artesanía*


















*Agradecimiento*








El material mostrado en este thread es una recopilacion de fotos a través de la web. Si alguna foto tiene sus "derechos de autor", basta con notificarme​


----------



## Guaro15

*ANZOATEGUI​* 









*Basílica del Cristo de Jose*



















*Bandera más grande del mundo*









*Parque Nacional Mochima*









*Plaza Bolívar – El Tigre*









*Playa El Saco*










*Iglesia Clarines*
























































*Agradecimientos*


----------



## Venex

Wow, no sabia que el Morro estaba tan desarrollado . Cuando tenia familia por esos lares me quedaba en el ultimo edificio por alla en la punta del morro...


----------



## Mzz(:

Me encantaron las de Artesania en Amazonas...y las de Anzoategui!!


----------



## Yongo

OMG creo q lloraré 


PD1 nunca respondiste lo de los llaneros


PD2 este edf está del P*tas!


----------



## Guaro15

^^ Seh....esa foto me gusto mucho....mañana, pongo mas de Anzoategui....Anzoategui tiene mucho q ofrecer....lastima q de Amazonas no consegui muchas......las mejores q tengo son de Merida, pero como voy en orden alfabetico, habra q esperarse un buen rato! jeje...


----------



## EloyBr

Unas Mias del Paseo Los Proceres...


----------



## Guaro15

*...ANZOATEGUI​*


























































































*Agradecimiento*


----------



## Venex

La 4ta de Anzoategui esta bastante interesante  Que bien se ve Pto La Cruz y sus canales desde el aire, una prgunta, habra, fotos del sus de Anzoategui, no conozco de Anaco pa abajo...


----------



## Veejay_

^^ lo de la cuarta es Lechería XD si no me equivoco


----------



## Guaro15

Venex said:


> La 4ta de Anzoategui esta bastante interesante  Que bien se ve Pto La Cruz y sus canales desde el aire, una prgunta, habra, fotos del sus de Anzoategui, no conozco de Anaco pa abajo...


no encontre fotos muy bonitas q digamos del Tigre o de Anaco....de Aragua de Barcelona tampoco! ......vere q puedo hacer....


----------



## Canalero

Muy buenas esas fotos eh!

Saludos!


----------



## Guaro15

Gracias! 

*BOLÍVAR​*
*Kama Meru – Parque Nacional Canaima*









*Quebrada de Pacheco*









*Upuigma Tepuy*









*Churí Tepuy*




































*Akopan Tepuy*


















*Sistema La Araña, Cueva Cortina*











*MÉRIDA​*
*Carretera Trasandina*


















*Páramo de Mucuchies*









*Páramo Apartaderos-Timotes*













































*Laguna Victoria*



















*Hotel Los Frailes*









*
Laguna de Mucubají*









*Apartaderos*


----------



## Andres_RoCa

No sé por qué, esta me pareció invaluable:


----------



## EloyBr

Muy bellas las fotos de Merida! Nah, todas son preciosas!


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Estado Aragua*


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Isla de Aves*


----------



## RonaldBucarito

Unas que tomé en semana santa en La Cumbre, Campo Elías en Yaracuy.














































En este ùltima se pueden observar los silos de la distribuidora de alimentos del gobierno, CASA, en la Autopista Rafael Caldera en Chivacoa.


----------



## ..:Rotwel:..

Yaracuy tiene campos muy bonitos!!!


----------



## Herzeleid

esta demasiado bueno este thread reina te felicito, uno ve esas fotos y le da orgullo de ser venezolano y a la vez arrechera que teniendo un pais tan espectacular los politicos se empeñen en joderlo!! de paso te robe un par de fotos pa usarlas en el forum internacional!!


----------



## Reina Pepiada

En el Subforo internacional, están abiertos estos hilos
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=394663

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=392638

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=392629


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Auyantepui*


----------



## Rbs

UUUUUfffff pal Internacional! YA


----------



## Reina Pepiada

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=603667

Lo abri ayer.


----------



## Reina Pepiada

Vean estos videos son espectaculares, hecho con un inmenso cariño
si pueden inscrustarlos por favor hagánlo por mi ando de afán y no me da chance de hacerlo,
solo tengo una crítica en los videos de los llanos, la música debió haber sido de Jorge Guerrero :lol:
Revisen todos los videos de ese Sr Daktary, que creo saber quién es, creo que lo he visto en flirck

http://www.vimeo.com/386333/

http://www.vimeo.com/380909

http://www.vimeo.com/389118

http://www.vimeo.com/393898


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Discovery Chanel rinde homenaje al Día de la Tierra con programación inédita*

*El planeta Tierra | Archivo 

Titulado Planet Green, el canal Discovery Channel celebra el Día de la Tierra con un especial de programación que comenzó este domingo y terminará el viernes 25 de abril, a partir de las 7:00 pm. 

Se trata de once horas de programación inédita compuesta por varios episodios de las nuevas series Eco Tec y Maravillas de la Naturaleza. 

En Eco Tec, el telespectador conocerá a los científicos (químicos, biólogos, geólogos, ingenieros y otros visionarios) que están desarrollando conceptos y tecnología revolucionaria para revertir la destrucción del medio ambiente. 

Maravillas de la Naturaleza, por otra parte, viaja hasta Alaska, el desierto del Sahara, Hawai, la Gran Barrera de Corales de Australia y el Gran Cañón del Colorado, con la intención de mostrar cómo se formaron algunos de los lugares más fascinantes del planeta. La serie se sirve de innovadoras gráficas computarizadas para recrear los procesos geológicos que originaron estos lugares. 

A continuación figuran las descripciones de las producciones que componen el especial Planet Green de Discovery Channel: 

Eco Tec - Combustibles Futuros (estreno: 20 de abril a las 7:00 pm; repetición: 25 de abril a las 7:00 pm)
El motor de combustión interna, accionado por combustibles fósiles, es una excelente máquina de tecnología primaria que durante más de un siglo nos ha servido para mantener nuestros vehículos en funcionamiento. Sin embargo, ha llegado el momento de cambiar esta situación. En este episodio, conoceremos a los químicos, ingenieros y diseñadores, que están encontrando nuevas maneras de impulsar a los aviones, trenes y automóviles, utilizando grasas para cocinar, tallos de plantas, algas, hidrógeno, virus y el propio sol. 

Maravillas de la Naturaleza - Hawai (estreno: 20 de abril a las 8:00 pm; repetición: 26 de abril a la 2:00 pm) 
¿Cómo se consigue moldear una ola perfecta? ¿Qué es lo que origina un paraíso y qué es lo que puede destruirlo? Y finalmente, ¿cómo una isla podría hacer desaparecer a una ciudad que se encuentra a un océano de distancia?
Para contestar a todas estas preguntas, Will Gadd emprende un vuelo en parapente sobre Hawai. Allí, también escala una caída de agua de doce metros de altura, bucea en un misterioso túnel submarino y recorre en bicicleta trece zonas climáticas situadas en una misma montaña. Todo ello, sin embargo, no es suficiente para él. 
Con la colaboración del geólogo Lloyd French, Gadd tiene la posibilidad de analizar las increíbles fuerzas naturales que subyacen debajo de la Tierra. Empleando las habilidades del experto en surf Kaleo Amadeo, Gadd explica cómo este paraíso inmobiliario se ha transformado en el sueño de los surfistas de todo el planeta. Buceando en las profundidades del Pacífico, nuestro aventurero también descubre cómo se formaron las islas. Además, durante una épica aventura en kayak, Gadd encuentra nuevas evidencias sobre el proceso de formación de una de las islas de Hawai. Este descubrimiento lo conduce a analizar la desaparición de otras islas y el peligro real que esto podría representar para ciudades tan alejadas como Los Ángeles. 

Eco Tec: 100% Verde (estreno: 21 de abril a las 7:00 pm)
Aunque solemos creer que los automóviles ocasionan uno de los impactos más negativos al medio ambiente, existe algo mucho más perjudicial que nos rodea: los edificios. Trabajamos, vivimos y jugamos en ellos, pero también producen el 48% de todas las emisiones de gases invernadero, absorben un 76% de la electricidad que producimos y a modo de media, permanecen en continuo uso durante aproximadamente 75 años. Ahora, una nueva generación "verde" de constructores, científicos, arquitectos y diseñadores, se están re-planteando una nueva forma de construir. Su enfoque revolucionario a la hora de crear y mantener construcciones sostenibles e inteligentes, así como una arquitectura ecológicamente amistosa, está transformando la manera en la que vivimos. Esta nueva tendencia quizás nos permita salvar a nuestro planeta. 

Maravillas de la Naturaleza - El Gran Cañón (estreno: 21 de abril a las 8:00 pm; repetición: 26 de abril a las 3:00 pm)
Will Gadd escala una pared de 120 metros de altura para descubrir el aspecto que tenía el Gran Cañón hace 70 millones de años. De esta manera, consigue revelar todo lo que esconden las capas de roca que conforman las paredes del cañón. A medida que el aventurero desciende, atraviesa desde desiertos hasta selvas tropicales. Finalmente, Will decide cruzar en kayak los rápidos más famosos de este emblemático lugar. Sólo aquí descubre los cimientos de Norteamérica, una densa capa de roca oscura sobre la cual se erigen los Estados Unidos. Es una historia de montañas desaparecidas, aventureros épicos y volcanes gigantes, que han moldeado una de las maravillas naturales más destacadas del mundo. 

Eco Tec: Mundo Reciclable (estreno: 22 de abril a las 7:00 pm)
Los americanos producen 200 millones de toneladas de basura todos los días, que abarrotan los basureros y lanzan todo tipo de toxinas a la atmósfera. Pero... ¿qué ocurriría si no existiera la basura? ¿Qué pasaría si viviéramos en un mundo en donde todos nuestros desechos pudieran ser re-utilizados? Los basureros se convertirían en las nuevas plantas de generación eléctrica, muchas instalaciones se transformarían en fábricas para materias primas y los diseñadores crearían productos capaces de reciclarse por sí solos. ¿Que pasaría si pudiéramos convertir el papel nuevamente en árboles? Gracias a las mentes de algunos de los mejores científicos del mundo, quizás podamos lograrlo. En este programa de una hora de duración, ahondaremos en todo lo relacionado con la basura y la tecnología del reciclaje. Siguiendo nuestros desechos desde los grandes basureros hasta el laboratorio, descubriremos por qué la basura se está convirtiendo en la nueva tendencia del mundo científico. 

Maravillas de la Naturaleza - El Salto Ángel (estreno: 22 de abril a las 8:00 pm; repetición: 26 de abril a las 4:00 pm)¿Cuáles son las fuerzas que originaron la Tierra? ¿Qué tienen en común el Gran Cañón, la catarata más alta del mundo (el Salto Ángel, en Venezuela) y el desierto del Sahara? ¿Cómo se formó Hawai y la Gran Barrera de Coral? ¿Y qué es lo que hace que una montaña realmente se mueva?
Las maravillas naturales del planeta son auténticos trabajos en desarrollo. Acercándose a ellas, el aventurero Will Gadd y un grupo de científicos de todo el mundo se relacionan con las únicas y colosales fuerzas que formaron la Tierra. Las habilidades de Gadd lo convirtieron en la persona más adecuada para conseguir las muestras de roca que la ciencia necesita para desentrañar esta épica historia.
Sobre los pliegues de la aurora boreal de Alaska, este capítulo descubre una pista sobre la formación del planeta. En la isla de Hawai, Gadd presencia el proceso de creación de los distintos continentes y en la Gran Barrera de Arrecifes de Australia descubre la forma en la que éstos se desplazaron. Finalmente, es testigo de cómo la erosión creó el escenario perfecto para el nacimiento de la catarata más alta del mundo y de la importancia de las aguas en el Gran Cañón. 

Eco Tec: Clima Extremo (estreno: 23 de abril a las 7:00 pm)
Huracanes, inundaciones, sequías e incendios (...) Y no estamos hablando de las plagas bíblicas, son las consecuencias reales del calentamiento global de acuerdo a un elevado número de científicos actuales. En este programa de una hora de duración, entraremos en contacto con investigadores de todo el mundo que intentan predecir el futuro climatológico de la Tierra. También conoceremos a los ingenieros y magos tecnológicos que están trabajando en ideas ingeniosas capaces de combatir los futuros desastres naturales. 

Maravillas de la Naturaleza - La Gran Barrera de Arrecifes (estreno: 23 de abril a las 8:00 pm; repetición: 26 de abril a las 5:00 pm)
Trabajando con geólogos y biólogos marinos, el deportista Will Gadd se acerca personalmente al organismo vivo más grande del mundo (el único que puede ser visto desde el espacio): la Gran Barrera de Arrecifes. 
La historia de lo que convierte a este lugar en el arrecife más grande del mundo conduce a Gadd hasta el interior de Australia. Es también la historia oculta de un mundo que murió y resucitó en varias ocasiones. Gadd emprende un extraordinario viaje por encima y por debajo de las olas de la costa oriental de Australia.
Todos sabemos que los restos de un antiguo arrecife se encuentran sepultados bajo la Gran Barrera actual. Pero... ¿Cuál es su antigüedad exacta? La misión de Gadd consiste en obtener una prueba que pueda contestar a esta pregunta. Buceando a una profundidad de 58 metros, el equipo consigue una muestra del antiguo arrecife. Ahora, los científicos ya pueden determinar que este arrecife cuenta con aproximadamente 12.000 años de antigüedad. 

Eco Tec: Energía Renovable (estreno: 24 de abril a las 7:00 pm)
Apoyándonos en numerosas estimaciones, incluyendo varias investigaciones realizadas por el ejército de los Estados Unidos, se cree que estamos muy cerca o a punto de alcanzar el llamado "pico del petróleo" (también denominado pico de Hubbert), el punto exacto en el que la mitad de las reservas de petróleo del mundo se hayan agotado. Lo que quede será mucho más difícil de alcanzar y obtener, complicando y encareciendo el proceso de extracción. Numerosos expertos mantienen que estamos entrando en una nueva era energética en la que experimentaremos la "balcanización de nuestro portafolio energético". En el denominado "cinturón solar" de los Estados Unidos, que cruza desde el sur hasta el suroeste del país, se utilizará la energía solar. En el llamado "cinturón de maíz", desde Indiana hasta las Grandes Llanuras, reinará el etanol. La situación nos obligará a plantear proyectos energéticos locales que también puedan utilizar el viento y las fuerzas hidráulicas y geotérmicas. En este episodio de una hora de duración, conoceremos a los científicos y visionarios que están liderando el valiente y nuevo mundo de la energía sostenible. 

Maravillas de la Naturaleza - El Desierto del Sahara (estreno: 24 de abril a las 8:00 pm; repetición: 26 de abril a las 6:00 pm) 
Sin duda alguna, el desierto del Sahara ofrece desafíos únicos. Escalando rocas a una temperatura extrema junto al geólogo Matt Genge, Will Gadd descubre la antigua historia de un desierto perdido. Mientras que Genge y el paleontólogo Matt Lamanna exploran el sector oriental del Sahara, el camino de Gadd lo conduce hacia el sur, a las profundidades de la ladera occidental. 
Es entonces cuando Gadd aprovecha el calor extremo para intentar alcanzar el Santo Grial del vuelo en parapente: un viaje calificado de eterno. Así, encuentra una nueva manera de atravesar los vastos océanos de arena. Su intención es descubrir qué sucedió con las aguas perdidas que alguna vez hicieron de este árido mundo una tierra exuberante y hermosa. 

Maravillas de la Naturaleza - Alaska (estreno: 25 de abril a las 8:00 pm; repetición: 26 de abril a las 7:00 pm) 
Esquiar en la cima del monte Muir, lanzarse en parapente sobre un glaciar, practicar alpinismo sobre un mar de hielo en movimiento, descender en kayak a través de una corriente y escalar un iceberg, es todo lo que Alaska puede ofrecerle al aventurero Will Gadd. 
Con la ayuda del profesor Peter Haussler y del doctor Tom Douglas, así como con la colaboración del esquiador Lel Tome, Gadd se remonta millones de años atrás para descubrir cómo se formaron las enormes cadenas montañosas de Alaska. Así, en las profundidades de un glaciar, Will comprende la manera en la que estos gigantes tallaron el paisaje hasta convertirse en lo que son hoy en día. Sin duda alguna, se trata de un imponente lugar caracterizado por la increíble iluminación de la aurora boreal. Por primera vez, un gráfico realista muestra los diferentes procesos que dieron lugar a este increíble paisaje.

El Nacional!*


----------



## Seshin

*Piedra del Elefante - Estado Bolívar. Se encuentra en la via Puerto Ordáz-Guri*


----------



## Rbs

Yo si decía que raras esas formaciones


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Estado Apure*


----------



## Seshin

Que bellas fotos reina.


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Carnavales Guigue 2008*


----------



## Rbs

Muy buenas su majestad


----------



## yorchsuburbanitis

*WooOOoow!!!!*

LA VERDAD ME QUEDE SIN PALABRAS..................
QUE BONITA ES VENEZUELA.......
SALUDOS DESDE LA CD. DE MEXICO!!:banana:


----------



## chosebus

bellisimas fotos su majestad....por ahi te dedique unas...no recuerdo en cual thred!! te las vuelvo a dejar aqui


----------



## Reina Pepiada

Ohh muchas gracias Chosebus :hug:
Gracias yorchsuburbanitis


----------



## chosebus

de nada (vease: muñequito sonrojado)


----------



## Guataparo

*Valencia*










Valencia Dique de guataparo Espectacular...!!!


----------



## elguaroantonio

no se ve xD


----------



## servarsal

que lugares mas lindos, sobretodo las playas, que refrescantes para los dias de calor..

les invito aver mi foro recien lo abri ayer es de Santa Cruz - Bolivia.. una de las ciudades de bolivia, y con un gran crecimiento, bueno espero les guste las fotos si se dan una vueltita por alla.. Saludos a todos!! ..

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=717170


----------



## Guaropolis

*. . . BARQUISIMETO GUAROLANDIA . . .*
*. . . (de noche) . . .*


----------



## elguaroantonio

^^unas ya las habia visto xaki, solo la de la flor noctura no la habia visto, rb el copyright..


----------



## Rbs

Si :lol: varias mías

Bienvenido Guaropolis, solo te recomiendo colocarle los autores para evitar problemas.


----------



## servarsal

WOW KE IMPRESIONANTES FOTOS EN SERIO ..KE LINDO SE VE TODO EH.. Y KE BUENA PANORAMICA ME AGRADA MUCHO...

MUY LINDO FELICIDADES

SALUDOS


----------



## RGV_Ve

Fotos Mias  (favor avisar si las van a usar en otro lado)


Calle De Peribeca, Edo. Táchira










Calle de San Pedro del Rio, Tachira










Feria Intl de San Sebastian


















Cayo Sombrero, Edo. Falcon
















































Hahaha estos animalitos tambien usan Garnier Fructis :lol:










































Espero que les gusten..


----------



## Rbs

Camaguán y Los Roques


----------



## elguaroantonio

guanare.


----------



## Rbs

Por cierto buenas fotos RGV. José eso se ve raro... qué parte de Guanare es?


----------



## elguaroantonio

*Tomada en el Complejo Ferial de Guanare, en ocasión de celebrarse la 4ta Feria Internacional de Los Llanos Guanare 2008.*
se me paso.


----------



## RGV_Ve

Rbs said:


> Por cierto buenas fotos RGV. José eso se ve raro... qué parte de Guanare es?


Gracias


----------



## RGV_Ve

Visiten esta pagina esta bien interesante http://www.benpjones.com/exhibition-photos


----------



## elguaroantonio

mirador de santa rosa, barquisimeto.


----------



## Anthartic Rain

Amigos disculpen, soy nuevo en Maracay y debo viajar a Tinaquillo en Cojedes esta semana (a patica) y no tengo idea si desde aqui mismo en maracay puedo llegar directo, o debo llegar al big low primero para salir para alla. Gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## Reina Pepiada

Quizas salgan autobuses desde Maracay a San Carlos.
Eso estaría mejor que ir a Big Low.
Pregunta en el "terminal nuevo".


----------



## Reina Pepiada

Choroní: asesinatos, violaciones y colapso.
To members of CHORONI LO DESTRUYEN!!!!!!

Eloisa Fuenmayor
Add as Friend

Today at 5:05pm
Reply

Primero que todo espero que todos los miembros del grupo hayan pasado una Feliz Navidad y un Feliz Año. En segundo lugar, es bueno hacer un balance de la situación de Choroní. Los últimos tres mensajes que les envié fueron con buenas noticias: la prohibición de las carpas, la adquisión de la máquina limpiadora de la arena y el reconocimiento como patrimonio cultural de Venezuela. Lamentablemente culminamos el año con una terrible noticia.

Para el día 28 de diciembre (día de los inocentes), fue hallada muerta una muchacha en el sector El Manguito de Playa Grande, frente a Puerto Colombia, a orillas del río Choroní. Las noticias han sido publicadas en el diario El Siglo, donde se reseña que la muchacha de 19 años y madre de una niña de 2 años, proveniente de Valencia, había llegado a la playa en carpa con unos amigos y luego se mudaron para unas cabañas en un terreno que está vía Playa Grande (invadido). El 24 diciembre fue el último día que la vieron, pues al parecer se fue con un "artesano-hippie" colombiano apodado "el brujo". El 28 fue encontrada muerta, asesinada brutalmente, violada por varios hombres y degollada. Este hecho es terrible, estamos conmovidos, impactados ante tal noticia. La PTJ sigue las investigaciones. Se dice que están implicados los artesanos hippies que deambulan por Choroní.
Y hoy otra noticia también nos afecta: otra muchacha, menor de edad, fue violada ayer en El Cristo, cerca de El Malecón. Según el diario El Siglo, el violador presuntamente está vinculado con asesinato y violación de la otra muchacha. 

En estos momentos Choroní está colapsado, las posadas están llenas, los carros no caben, están trancadas las calles, y la gente descontroladamente está acampando en la playa, negocio que sabemos es controlado por la policía municipal, lo mismo que el paso de motos y carros hasta la orilla del mar. No tenemos autoridad y las que hay se prestan para la corrupción y falta de leyes. Los ciudadanos comunes y silvestres no podemos ir a desalojar a los campistas de la playa ni impedir que sigan subiendo carros para Choroní, es labor de la policía. 

Qué autoridad entonces puede detener este desastre? 
No es un riesgo para todos deambulen entre nosotros asesinos, violadores, sin que nadie haga nada?

Cuando el Consejo Comunal de Puerto Colombia y la Alcaldía prohibieron las carpas fue porque precisamente conocemos todo lo que allí ocurre. No es la primera vez que asesinan a un turista que llega a carpas, hace unos años mataron a un italiano allí en la playa. Cuántos asesinatos más tendrán que ocurrir para que entiendan que no se puede permitir un turismo masivo y descontrolado? 

Los que acampan hoy en día tienen que pagarle a la policía municipal, eso es CORRUPCIÓN. Sin contar que no hay baños, no hay quien recoja la basura y todos los excrementos, orines y basura les quedan a los habitantes de Choroní, no a los turistas. Si alguien tiene videos, fotos, pruebas de cuando alguien les cobra por acampar, por favor háganla llegar por aquí para hacer las denuncias a los organismos competentes.

Ahora los habitantes de Choroní tememos por nuestras vidas, será que atraparán a los asesinos y violadores? Será que investigarán a fondo qué fue lo que ocurrió? Qué hay detrás de este macabro homicidio? Drogas? Invasores? Falta de vigilancia? Falta de autoridad?

Esperemos que este año logremos sanear a las autoridades y funcionarios, que podamos cumplir las leyes y ordenanzas, para que no se repitan hechos como los que estamos viviendo en estos momentos. 

Cuídense y no sean cómplices del desastre de Choroní. Ayúdennos a detenerlo.

Eloísa Fuenmayor


----------



## Rbs

Coye hasta que visitas tu thread :lol: Mala madre


----------



## 21angelo

Bellas fotos, me enorgullezco de haber nacido en Venezuela.


----------



## Reina Pepiada




----------



## Seshin

Descubriendo El Paují
​ 
sábado, 25 de abril de 2009 








​
En la frontera con Brasil, al sur del estado Bolívar hay un pueblo llamado El Paují, donde venezolanos, extranjeros e indígenas conviven sin mayores problemas, aprovechando los recursos naturales de la zona alejada de Santa Elena de Uairén, por 79 kilómetros de carretera. Aparte de lo idílico que resulta el paisaje de este lugar, hay rincones que vale la pena visitar, uno de ellos es Pozo Esmeralda, de aguas verdosas y refrescantes.

Una mezcla de culturas y creencias conviven en un pequeño pueblo de frontera llamado El Paují, situado a 79 kilómetros de Santa Elena de Uairén, municipio Gran Sabana, al sur del estado Bolívar. Allí no hay distinciones de ningún tipo y todos, con sus defectos y virtudes, viven en armonía con ellos mismos y la naturaleza.
Hacia este lado del mundo, límite con la selva amazónica del Brasil, hay innumerables atractivos naturales y hechos “místicos” sin explicación aparente, pero que siempre dejan perplejo a quien se queda en este lugar lejano de la cotidianidad.
Sus residentes son venezolanos y extranjeros, y en sus alrededores hay algunas comunidades indígenas. Quienes visitan sus predios suelen quedar enamorados de esa tranquilidad que se respira en medio de la nada y del todo que es este rinconcito del Macizo Guayanés.

*Amalgama de culturas*

Muchos de sus habitantes alguna vez fueron de vacaciones o simplemente a trabajar, y al descubrir tales parajes inexplorados decidieron quedarse y hacer una vida muy distinta a la que llevaban antes. Atrás dejaron trabajos importantes, casas, dinero y familias.
Rainer Melo, por ejemplo, visitó la Gran Sabana hace 25 años y desde que conoció la piedra que hoy trabaja, toba de lava volcánica meteorizada, se quedó y decidió dejar a un lado la madera para empezar a crear con la piedra, que hoy le da de comer y le permite vivir en El Paují.
Esta toba de lava volcánica meteorizada “es una roca ligera, porosa, formada por la acumulación de ceniza u otros materiales volcánicos muy pequeños con elevada intrusión gaseosa”. Melo la consigue en las minas situadas a lo largo de la vía hacia El Paují y con ella hace la figura de dos personas besándose.
El beso no es cualquier beso y tiene su propia historia. “Un amigo me prestó una revista que tenía algunas figuras egipcias representadas, en una de sus páginas había una máscara incompleta pero más o menos parecida a lo que hoy día hago, yo lo que hice fue completar la figura y salió este beso”, señala el artista.
Melo ha sido invitado a varias partes del país para exponer su trabajo, y lo que más asombra a quienes lo conocen es verlo trabajar la piedra a punta de un pequeño cortador y un dedal de cuero, cuyo secreto es un mediecito de plata puesto en el centro, que le permite tener más fuerza a la hora de esculpir la toba volcánica.

*Frutos del esfuerzo*

Como este hombre hay muchos ejemplos en El Paují. Rosy Loreto es otro de ellos. Hija de padre timotocuica, esta mujer fue periodista en alguna época y lo dejó cansada del control editorial de los medios en los que trabajó.
Desde hace algunos años vive en el pueblo y asegura que está feliz de estar allí, donde tiene un puesto de venta de los más variados productos. Loreto vende desde bolsos tejidos con algodón ecológico brasilero, hasta orégano fresco cosechado por una indígena de 10 años. También tiene malva, cayena y diversos productos hechos por su esposo, quien se dedica a la apicultura, que es la crianza de abejas.
De ellas obtienen miel, cera para velas, Apis, usado para los dolores de artritis y Propolio, que es un antibiótico natural. Además de esto Rosy Loreto tiene en su mini tienda de madera un efectivo repelente contra los puri-puri, el “Puri-puri Killer” (en español “asesino de puri-puri), que es completamente natural.
Mercedes Sandoval, una argentina nómada, comparte de cuando en vez el puesto con Loreto. Allí ofrece pulseras, anillos y todo lo que se le antoje que sea tejido en macramé. Esta dama regresó a El Paují después de varios años de ausencia viajando por el mundo.

*Secretos naturales
*​​ Aparte de todo lo antes explicado El Paují es una conjugación de lo humano, lo divino y lo natural. Allí puede hallar el descanso perfecto y el silencio universal que tanto anhelan muchas personas para reencontrase y aflorar nuevos pensamientos.
Antes de llegar al pueblo, están los saltos de El Paují. Estos son siete caídas de agua una más grande que la otra ubicadas en el río Paují. Para conocerlas es mejor hablar con guía de la zona y así evitar perderse siguiendo el curso del río.
Después de El Paují está Pozo Esmeralda, cuyas aguas son verdosas o azuladas según se mire. El agua es fría pero reconfortante y reparadora. Antes del salto que llena el pozo hay otra poza más pequeña e íntima, rodeada de espesa vegetación, en la que apenas penetra el sol de a poquito, todo un espectáculo.
A dos horas de camino a pie de El Paují está el Abismo, que no es más que un tepuy desde donde se ve la selva amazónica de Brasil en su inmensidad, la vista se pierde ante tanto verdor. El viaje sirve para recordar cuán pequeño es el ser humano en este mundo.

http://www.correodelcaroni.com/content/view/125454/1/


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Estación Biológica Dr Alberto Fernández Yepez.*

Bajen esta presentación en flash es realmente hermosa y fué elaboradas con fotos del Parque Henry Pittier en el Estado Aragua.
(LIBRE DE VIRUS)

*Presentación animada acerca de la EBRG (4,48 MB)​*


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*“Hay televisores y frigoríficos flotando en el océano”*








*Entrevista en video*

En 1997, el capitán Charles Moore fue el primer investigador marino en alertar sobre la presencia de una mancha de basura gigantesca flotando en el Pacífico. Desde entonces, y al frente de la Fundación Algalita, ha viajado una y otra vez a la zona para ampliar sus estudios y alertar a la sociedad sobre el daño que están haciendo los plásticos a la vida marina.









​*P. ¿Cómo fue el primer encuentro con la gran mancha?*

R. Fue algo paulatino, que sucedió día tras día, tras observar los restos de basura en distintos lugares. No es una mancha sólida, es más bien un caldo, una sopa de plástico con un pedazo aquí, otro pedazo allí… Lo que me empezó a preocupar fue el hecho de encontrar desechos humanos en los lugares más alejados de la civilización. *Cada vez que recogemos muestras encontramos una proporción mucho mayor de plástico que de plancton.
*
*P. ¿Qué extensión tiene ahora mismo la mancha?*

R. Necesitamos más exploraciones para determinarlo, por eso vamos este año más lejos que nunca. Los científicos de la NOAA piensan que allí puede haber mucha más basura. Puede que la mancha sea mucho más grande de lo que hemos pensado, pero para mí trece millones de kilómetros cuadrados no sería ninguna exageración.








​*P. ¿Cuál es el lugar más lejano donde han encontrado basura?*

R. Hasta 170 grados de longitud oeste, más al oeste que las islas principales de Hawai.

*P. ¿Cómo se mueve?*

R. Da vueltas alrededor del Pacífico. Ya sabemos más o menos el período de giro, son seis años para una vuelta completa. Es decir, un tapón de plástico necesitaría seis años para regresar al lugar donde empezó su viaje.








​*P. ¿Cuál es el objeto que más daño hace en el océano?*

R. Cada especie se ve afectada de manera diferente. Para el albatros, por ejemplo, lo más peligroso son los tapones, los encendedores, los cepillos de dientes… Para los peces los fragmentos de plástico. Hemos encontrado hasta 84 objetos en el estómago de peces de sólo diez centímetro de largo.

*P. ¿Cuáles son los objetos más grandes que han encontrado?*

R.* Hemos encontrado televisiones, frigoríficos, lámparas… casi de todo lo que hay en un centro comercial lo encontramos en el mar. *Las corrientes están transportando esta basura por todo el mundo.









​*P. ¿Ha habido algún momento en que la basura impidiera la navegación?*

R. *Nos ocurrió en una ocasión. En el año 2002, regresando de Hawai hacia Los Ángeles, en una latitud aproximada de 38º norte y 145º oeste, vimos una línea como de un metro de ancho, una línea sólida de desechos de plástico. Había desde conos de tráfico de Japón hasta cables, cuerdas, objetos flotantes… *La línea se perdía en el horizonte y nunca encontramos el fin. Hay lugares en el mar que son como pegajosos y en los que se pueden encontrar muchísimos desechos.
*
P. ¿De dónde procedía esta corriente?*

R. La mayoría de cosas que vemos en nuestros viajes proceden de Japón y China, porque llegan al área rapidísimo, como en un año. Al contrario, las cosas de EEUU tardan como cinco años para llegar al mismo lugar, porque tienen que pasar por debajo de Hawai hasta las islas Filipinas.

*P. ¿Hemos llegado a un punto de no retorno, en el que no será posible retirar todo lo que hemos contaminado?*

R. *La posibilidad de deshacerse de todo este plástico es menor a medida que pasa el tiempo. El plástico puede tardar hasta 500 años en deshacerse si flota en la superficie, pero en los fondos marinos puede quedar inalterable para siempre. *El problema aumenta rápidamente y no soy optimista respecto al futuro.

*P. Pero ¿veremos un mar sin vida?*

R. Es posible que veamos especies que no pueden mantener sus niveles de reproducción porque están comiendo un material que no es nutritivo, y eso es muy serio porque no hay posibilidad de disminuir los plásticos en el océano con el actual modelo industrial.

*P. ¿Han recibido ayuda de algún gobierno?*

R. Ningún gobierno nos ha apoyado y la comunidad científica está en otras cosas. El problema es que esta área no pertenece a ninguna nación y por eso todos se desentienden.








*P. ¿Cómo explicaría el problema a alguien que está en el sofá de su casa y que cree que no le va a afectar en un futuro próximo?*

*R. Le explicaría que el plástico transporta sustancias tóxicas que entran en la cadena alimenticia, los pescados que estás comiendo probablemente tienen plásticos en su tejido. Es importante saber que todo lo que cae en la tierra termina llegando al mar. En nuestro próximo viaje, este verano, vamos a tener la posibilidad de demostrar que peces comunes en los mercados están comiendo plástico y esto puede afectar a la salud humana.*


----------



## Seshin

Unesco distingue al Delta del Orinoco como reserva de biosfera
​
miércoles, 27 de mayo de 2009 







​
El Delta del Orinoco, ese lugar privilegiado por la naturaleza, fue incluido en la Red Mundial de Reserva de Biosfera de la Organización de Naciones Unidas para la Educación, la Ciencia y la Cultura (Unesco), durante el 21 encuentro del programa “El Hombre y la Biosfera” que se realiza esta semana en Jeju, Corea. El Delta está conformado por un sinnúmero de ramificaciones del río “Padre” que vierte sus aguas al Océano Atlántico. Esta vasta extensión de tierra bañada por agua tiene una diversidad de más de 2 mil especies vegetales y un incalculable valor biológico.

El Delta del Orinoco, que comienza en Monagas y culmina en el estado Delta Amacuro de Venezuela, fue nombrado por la Organización de Naciones Unidas para la Educación, la Ciencia y la Cultura (Unesco) reserva de biosfera, en la 21ª reunión del Consejo Internacional de Coordinación del Programa sobre El Hombre y la Biosfera, que se lleva a cabo en la isla de Jeju en Corea.
Según un comunicado publicado en la página web de la Unesco, el delta junto con otros 21 lugares del mundo se añaden a la “Red Mundial de Reserva de Biosfera”, que en la actualidad cuenta con unos 533 lugares alrededor de 106 países.
Esta designación implica que cada sitio afortunado debe ser preservado con mayor énfasis por su diversidad biológica y cultural, en el caso del Delta del Orinoco donde convive la etnia Warao, que habitan las orillas de los caños del río “Padre”.
La Unesco reseñó que “el Delta del Orinoco está caracterizado por una gran biodiversidad de sus ecosistemas acuáticos y terrestres. Este lugar alberga más de 2 mil especies botánicas y una vasta gama de especies animales terrestres y acuáticas”.

*Exaltación indígena*

Agrega el comunicado que “a esta biodiversidad de la reserva viene a añadirse el rico legado cultural del pueblo Warao, que vive en sus parajes. La promoción de actividades productivas en la zona ofrece la posibilidad de fortalecer las comunidades de este pueblo indígena, proteger sus asentamientos y mejorar sus condiciones de vida”.
Las reservas de biosferas “muestran nuevos enfoques de gestión integrada de la biodiversidad de los recursos terrestres, costeros y marinos. Las reservas son también lugares de experimentación y de estudio del desarrollo sostenible, en particular en el marco del actual decenio para la educación con miras al desarrollo sostenible”.
El programa sobre el hombre y la biosfera fue iniciado en la década de los años 70 y “propone una agenda de investigación interdisciplinario y refuerzo de capacidades para mejorar las relaciones del hombre con su medio ambiente. En particular, se interesa en las dimensiones ecológicas, sociales y económicas de la pérdida de biodiversidad y en cómo limitarla”.
Asimismo “la red mundial de reservas es una herramienta de intercambio de conocimientos, de investigación y vigilancia continua, de educación y formación así como de toma participativa de decisiones”.

*Orgullosos*

En el estado Delta Amacuro fue bien acogida la noticia. La presidenta de la Corporación de Turismo, Nairobis Hernández, manifestó que “es un gran honor para nosotros. Como estado fuimos muy bendecidos por el Padre Creador, al tiempo que tenemos una majestuosa vegetación, unos recursos naturales extraordinarios de exuberante belleza”.
Destacó la presidenta que la cultura de los waraos también es un factor que se conjuga con la naturaleza y que da mucho valor a este mágico lugar. Explicó que de parte de la Gobernación a través de la corporación están llevando a cabo varios proyectos de incentivo turístico e integración de las comunidades indígenas.
“Estamos haciendo unas posadas indígenas, la semana pasada estuvimos en la exposición Venezuela megadiversa, mostramos la artesanía de la etnia Warao, no sólo la utilitaria sino la ornamental. También presentamos el trabajo que estamos haciendo en cuanto a educación, las expresiones culturales de la etnia y el trabajo que en general estamos desarrollando de contacto directo con las comunidades, de la ciudad y de los caños”.

*Incentivando el turismo*

Sostiene la funcionaria que están potenciando algunas comunidades de la zona, con la finalidad de llevar algunos medios de producción que les permitan mejorar su calidad de vida, “no sólo del punto de vista turístico, sino también social. Hemos hecho operativos de salud y demás”.
Agregó que en cuanto a las comunicaciones están incentivando su penetración en algunas comunidades aborígenes, permitiendo que estas se comuniquen con el mundo y estén más informadas al respecto de lo que sucede. Además esa comunicación permite que a la hora de una emergencia o necesidad los habitantes de dichas comunidades puedan avisar y pedir ayuda.
Informó que en turismo hay una inversión estimada de mil quinientos millones de bolívares fuertes, que comprenden los proyectos que gestiona la corporación de turismo y algún que otro organismo adscrito a esta actividad. Concluyó Hernández que la corporación como tal no da créditos, sólo gestiona proyectos.

*Milenario espacio*

El Delta del Orinoco, está ubicado al noreste de Venezuela y comprende una amplia región que tiene en su haber más de 70 brazos que vierten las aguas del río al Océano Atlántico.​ En el delta hay un sinnúmero de caños que se comunican entre sí, que forma una suerte de “laberinto”. Las zonas del “Alto delta” tienen una vegetación de bosque tropical, mientras que el “bajo delta” está cubierto por morichales y manglares.
El portal Wikipedia reseña que “la formación del delta se remonta en el tiempo a la era terciaria, miles de años antes constituía un espacio geográfico cubierto por el mar, pero debido a la acción de las corrientes marinas se dio el retiro de las aguas produciéndose el delta. El clima se caracteriza por presentar una temperatura media de 26,7 grados centígrados, la máxima media es de 32,3 grados centígrados y la mínima media es de 23 ºC. La pluviosidad alcanza desde 900 hasta 2500 mm, entre mínimas y máximas respectivamente”.

http://www.correodelcaroni.com/content/view/127610/1/


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Macanao Estado Nueva Esparta*


----------



## Rbs

Hermosas imágenes Reina!


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Monagas*


----------



## Rbs

Wow que hermosas cascadas, cuales son esas?


----------



## migue2710

^^
por cierto tambien se le puede entrar despues de una larga caminata de 2 dias saliendo de turmero... cuando consiga las fotos las monto


----------



## Reina Pepiada

migue2710 said:


> ^^
> por cierto tambien se le puede entrar despues de una larga caminata de 2 dias saliendo de turmero... cuando consiga las fotos las monto


Ese no es el Chorerron de Chuao
esas fotos son de monagas y *creo* que esas cascadas están en la via hacia las "Puertas de Miraflores"


----------



## Andres_RoCa

migue2710 said:


> ^^
> por cierto tambien se le puede entrar despues de una larga caminata de 2 dias saliendo de turmero... cuando consiga las fotos las monto


Yo no sabía que Monagas era dos días caminando desde Aragua.

Qué buenas fotos.


----------



## elguaroantonio

:drool: monagas es una mina escondida, como le hace falta que la promocionen un poco mas, realmente deja sin palabra esas cascadas..


----------



## ServiJesus

*VENEZOLANIDAD*

TRICOLOR NACIONAL:cheers:


----------



## NgelM

buenisimas esas fotos! me encantaron! son todas de tu autoría?


----------



## migue2710

Andres_RoCa said:


> Yo no sabía que Monagas era dos días caminando desde Aragua.
> 
> Qué buenas fotos.


lo siento es q perdi el enlace del tread y me lanzo para aka soy nuevo en esto:nuts:


----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Miranda*


----------



## NgelM

que fotos tan excelentes nos traes..


----------



## Reina Pepiada




----------



## Reina Pepiada

*Paria*


----------



## Espasa

Espectaculares fotos reina pepiada, felicitaciones.


----------

